# can anyone mount a duck for me?



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am looking for someone to mount a drake mallard cheap for me. I have him frozen and wrapped up in news paper. Quality is not a huge deal to me. It is just my first duck and I am currently going to college and on a college budget. If anyone is willing to give me a low price I would love to send him over.....


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Man I know times is tough right now, but you get what you pay for. You might get a cheap price, but it may be a horrible mount, hence a waste of what money you spent for it. 

You might consider waiting until you saved up enough to take it to a quality Taxidermist or just wait and kill another bird when you can afford to get a good mount of it. Lord knows whenever I mount one bird, its not long untill I kill a "better" speciman of that species. :lol: 

Whatever you decide to do or whoever does your bird, I hope you enjoy the mount.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

save your money and send it over to tex-o-bob! its worth paying a little more for a MUCH better quality mount! you will not be pleased with a mount that costs you any less....like it has been stated: you get what your willing to pay for. and if this is your first bird, why not get it mounted to last many years!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I would have to agree on Tex's work; he's a very talented man with bird mounts :!: . He did an outstanding job on my first Cinnamon drake even though I messed it up a little. I have 2 more of them down at his shop now. He's worth every penny I've spent on his work; I will enjoy looking at those birds for years to come.

On the other hand I have had several bad mounts done by other guys over the years; I regret every one of them. 

I will admit that there are several other quality taxidermist's who do great work that also frequent this forum, Longgun and stuffinducks come to mind.

I don't know those guys site address's but here is Tex's (Darrin Gardner)
http://www.birdfishtaxidermist.com/pages/Links.htm
Check out his work and see what you think about it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

PM fixed_blade, he does it all of the time. He will probably pay you to do it...oh crap, I just realized you wanted a duck; I thought you wanted a buck sheep, never mind. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a dude in North Salt Lake who does taxidermy.... can't remember his name and don't have his number but get ahold of RJMax4. The guy did some quail for him and when we went over to drop off the birds, he had some really gorgeous ducks, geese and a swan on his wall.... his prices weren't bad at all either so maybe thats what you're looking for... not going to break your wallet and you get a good looking duck out of it too.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Here is a Drake Mallard that I mounted for Brent Cahoon a while back, and he got this mount for free! :shock:










I would suggest saving your hard earned $$$ and wait for a profesional bird taxidermist to do your Mallard, you'll be happier in the long run IMO. Or start doing bird taxidermy yourself. 

SD


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

my problem is that the wife says the duck has to be out of the freezer by the end of the month.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

See if you have a good friend that might have some freezer space to hold your bird until you might be ready. Just a thought.

SD


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Im sure you could drop him off at a good taxidermist with a down payment. That solves the problem with the wife and gives you a little time to come up with the rest of the money!!

So what are the good taxidermists charging lately??


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

rutting said:


> Im sure you could drop him off at a good taxidermist with a down payment. That solves the problem with the wife and gives you a little time to come up with the rest of the money!!
> 
> So what are the good taxidermists charging lately??


Rutting has a point on making a downpayment and paying the rest out, most good taxidermists have a backlog of birds to do, that would give you time to come up with the rest of the money. The wait varies but from my experience its usuall around a year give or take a couple of months. I'm not sure on what they require as down payment, but half of the total is what I usually pay them when dropping off.

As for prices they vary a little but most duck mounts will probally set you back somewhere's between $175 and $200. I know that at the time I had my cinnie mounted by Tex I paid $195 , prices could have changed since then, you just have to call and check on them.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

You WILL get what you pay for!!!! Most taxidermist are about a year out, in a year most can save up $100 difference. It will be well worth it in the end. I thought I had good mounts until I had Tex start doing mine...put it this way, all the old ones are now in a pile in the garage!



BTW Stuffinducks, please tell us the story on how to get a mount for free! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

that picture of that duck mount by stuffin ducks is amazing... I dont think that ducks are that clean in real life. I can't believe how flawless that thing is....


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Yep once you go stuffinducks you never go back, seeing his work has ruined taxidermy for me. I know I cannot afford him, and less is, well, _*LESS!*_ 

Hehe. :wink:

Actually I have a pretty good mount (Bufflehead pair) that was done by a friend of mine, and he just finished another one for me(Ruddy), but I had him do them with the understanding that he is still learning and that is a risk I took knowingly. :shock: 
He needs the practice before he can charge money for it and I get birds out of my freezer that are taking up WAY too much room. :roll:

He thinks stuffinducks is the bomb too. He also knows that I cannot afford more, so he helps me and gets the practice for free. Well almost free. He has to put up with ME. :mrgreen:

I actually have at least three or four (5?) more birds in the freezer as we speak that need to be done. But the finances will not even allow for the "free" version.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

bwhntr,

To answer your question... It was a gifted free duck mount certificate from myself to Carl Taylor to support his "Best of the West" duck and goose calling contest at the South Town Expo Center 2 years ago. Carl asked me to donate this certificate, and I was happy to help him out! My understanding was Brent Cahoon won the certificate either in the state duck or goose calling contest. I have donated numerous (Can't count that high) "free duck mounts" to DU, Delta, Best in the West, etc in the past 10 years. I love to be able to give back what this taxidermy hobby has done for me. Heck, if you’re lucky one of these days, maybe you will win one of these donated certificates given away at one of these fund raising events. :wink: 

I hope this answers your question, take it easy bwhntr.

Something else, being 1 year out for most bird taxidermist is a pretty close estimate. Myself...I'm at least 2 years out! :shock: I do want to thank all you fellow Utah'ans for all the support I've gotten over the years and just simply say Thanks! I'm glad to see bird/waterfowl hunters appreciate great bird taxidermy work, I just love what I do.  I put alot of pride in the "attention to detail" and "perfect" bird work that I can to produce "The Best Birds" out their. QUALITY #1 is my game, so like I said before...Thanks to all of you! 

Good luck Nambaster, there has been a lot of good advice given here. What ever "you" decide, I hope you will be happy with the end result, because that's all that really matters.

Artoxx, Thanks for the kind words, much appreciated.

Sincerely,

Jeff Nelson aka Stuffinducks


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Stuffinducks said:


> bwhntr,
> 
> To answer your question... It was a gifted free duck mount certificate from myself to Carl Taylor to support his "Best of the West" duck and goose calling contest at the South Town Expo Center 2 years ago. Carl asked me to donate this certificate, and I was happy to help him out! My understanding was Brent Cahoon won the certificate either in the state duck or goose calling contest. I have donated numerous (Can't count that high) "free duck mounts" to DU, Delta, Best in the West, etc in the past 10 years. I love to be able to give back what this taxidermy hobby has done for me. Heck, if you're lucky one of these days, maybe you will win one of these donated certificates given away at one of these fund raising events. :wink:
> 
> I hope this answers your question, take it easy bwhntr.


Thanks, I think that is great you donate and support our local groups. That goes a long ways in my books. I have seen some of your work and it is amazing (like you needed me to tell you :mrgreen: )!


----------

